# [OFFICIAL] Dust Brothers Thread - Post your Dustiest Computer!



## Razultull

Dust brothers unite!

The rules are simple! Upload the DUSTIEST most disgusting piece of machinery you can find, obviously it must come from your own rig. I have thoughts of turning this into a competition and award the dirtiest scoundrel one of

 these

but lets see how it goes and if we can find someone worthy enough!

Let me go ahead and start this up since i have only a 1.5 month old rig,


----------



## reaper~

Do I win?









*From H70*:










*From Megahalems*:










*Bottom of a HAF*:


----------



## Fooxz

Ha, you actually did it!!!

Heres the worst i have a picture of...










Though my friend did have it pretty bad once...
His computer was crashing like crazy, so one LAN we decided to clean it, and took off the fan from the stock cooler he had, which was bad enough to begin with, but there was so much dust and cat hair, that the heatsink got hot enough to melt the dust and hair into a disgusting hairball that even with a 150PSI air compressor we could not remove... it took a butter knife and a couple of minutes before we could get most of it off. there was some that would not come off no matter how hard we tried.

I sadly did not take a picture of it.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Why are you guys proud about having dusty ass computers? hahaha

Edit: How is it that dirty after 1.5 months?!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Its been a little bit from the last part I installed into my new build. I should check out my filter and Silver Arrow. I totally know, from past systems, that this club, I will have an instant IN in!


----------



## godofdeath

cuz dust is unpreventable


----------



## Fooxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam* 
Why are you guys proud about having dusty ass computers? hahaha

Edit: How is it that dirty after 1.5 months?!

No one said being dusty is glamorous, it is just another part of computing


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fooxz* 
No one said being dusty is glamorous, it is just another part of computing









In the realm of this thread, being dusty is glamorous.


----------



## Razultull

oh noes its a changeling!!!!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Holy mother of God! You should submit that to the newegg pimp my rig.


----------



## Razultull

Lets see some more!!


----------



## Razultull

bump?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

aww man, just cleaned my server the other day.. oh well...


----------



## jdcrispe95

MORE PICS!





































Whats your's look like?


----------



## Kal777

lol, i never get much dust at all. im a neat freak when it comes to things ive spent alot of money on. but i have personally seen a computer easily 100 times more dusty than that and here is the worst part. it hadnt been used for a year, and cockroaches decided to make it a home. so when it got opened hundreds of cockroaches ran everywhere.


----------



## Chupacabras

Dust bunnies provide a more diverse eco-system within your case. Good to see you support the local wildlife.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Awww shucks I cleaned out my system a few hours ago lol.


----------



## Blue Marker

Old pic, but it's the worst I've had in my system.


----------



## Tatakai All

A day too late, I took my air compressor to my rig and blasted out everything. It was really bad though, dust was so bad it looked like spider webs and the fans were caked badly. On a side note, the thorough cleaning did drop my temps 6 degrees! Yikes!!!


----------



## Jasonn20

Mine is in need of some cleaning...

[URL=http://img258.imageshack.us/i/case008.jpg/]


----------



## Projectil3

/thread

@ OP - your computer isn't much dirty at all, it's all preference though of course.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kal777*


lol, i never get much dust at all. im a neat freak when it comes to things ive spent alot of money on. but i have personally seen a computer easily 100 times more dusty than that and here is the worst part. it hadnt been used for a year, and cockroaches decided to make it a home. so when it got opened hundreds of cockroaches ran everywhere.


Should've took pics and posted it here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chupacabras*


Dust bunnies provide a more diverse eco-system within your case. Good to see you support the local wildlife.


Thank you, atleast the PSU is totally clean..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


/thread

@ OP - your computer isn't much dirty at all, it's all preference though of course.
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5445/dsc00375b.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7459/dsc00374pm.jpg


now THAT is dust!








Its not that dusty because I cleaned it out a few weeks ago, I will let the dust build up abit, take more pics, then post them here again.


----------



## Blue Marker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


/thread

@ OP - your computer isn't much dirty at all, it's all preference though of course.
[IMGsnip]http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5445/dsc00375b.jpg[/IMG]
[IMGsnip]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7459/dsc00374pm.jpg[/IMG]


Challenge accepted. See you all in a year


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Marker*


Challenge accepted. See you all in a year










Hahaha, ill be posting back in a few weeks


----------



## FearSC549

Dust you say?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*












why the heck would you bath you're chinchilla in dust?! 
Please keep the pictures *COMPUTER DUST ONLY.*


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


why the heck would you bath you're chinchilla in dust?! 
Please keep the pictures *COMPUTER DUST ONLY.*


http://www.chinchillaplanet.com/chinchilla-dust-bath/
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/*****...industbath.htm
lrn2chinchilla


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


http://www.chinchillaplanet.com/chinchilla-dust-bath/
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/*****...industbath.htm
lrn2chinchilla


oh right, I thought it was dust in general, do you have any computer dust pictures to post?


----------



## Dr.X

Don't have a better pic because after seeing this one I cleaned my PC but look at the power supply. Maybe tomorrow Ill open up my sis's pc that's been running for 4 years under a bunch of her junk.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/r...x/SANY3059.jpg
Don't have a better pic because after seeing this one I cleaned my PC but look at the power supply. *Maybe tomorrow Ill open up my sis's pc that's been running for 4 years under a bunch of her junk*.










Please do








Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## 98uk

My lovely TRUE


----------



## purpleannex

Is that a genuine copy of XP 64-bit?


----------



## redhat_ownage

dang i lose...


----------



## purpleannex

Dang? I thought you were an American.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


My lovely TRUE









http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...k/DSC01247.jpg


Wow







how long did that take to build up lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Is that a genuine copy of XP 64-bit?

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1264/p10100652.jpg


Yes, you need a key to activate it.
its just the ISO. the key I also use is completely legit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


dang i lose...
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...e/IMG00239.jpg


Aww, well, a clean system is a chance for a re-post in a few months


----------



## 98uk

No idea, I rarely look inside my PC to maintain it. I just vacuum the outsides.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;12076015*
> No idea, I rarely look inside my PC to maintain it. I just vacuum the outsides.


Oh, you should let it build up for plenty of years, then re-post.


----------



## jdcrispe95

bump, holy jesus, i just opened 1 of the school computers, WOW, theres alot of dust, I wish I had my camera.


----------



## dcshoejake

Trues get really nasty if you run them in a case with no fan filters.. Omeganemesis has a thread where hes got like an inch of caked dust on one of his rads.


----------



## 98uk

The worst was cleaning the gunk off my watercooling rad once. I was absolutely filthy.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;12076315*
> The worst was cleaning the gunk off my watercooling rad once. I was absolutely filthy.


I remember cleaning out my old AMD Athlon XP heatsink.








the dust actually stopped the CPU from spinning.

Edit: lesson time, see ya in 45


----------



## mrscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12076371*
> I remember cleaning out my old AMD Athlon XP heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dust actually stopped the CPU from spinning.
> 
> Edit: lesson time, see ya in 45


A spinning CPU would be worrying...


----------



## Pauliesss

Front case fan after more than 3 years....


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12076581*
> Front case fan after more than 3 years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/6iwfhc.jpg


Thats not to bad for 3 years, my fans would build up that much dust in weeks


----------



## Pauliesss

Well, its probably because of my case(Gigabyte Poseidon) which "catch" dust before the fan.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12076825*
> Well, its probably because of my case(Gigabyte Poseidon) which "catch" dust before the fan.


Oh right, do you have any pictures of inside of your case showing all the fans?









Edit, bumping this at 3pm, brb


----------



## Thingamajig

Also, here's my keyboard for good measure:










Anyone know how to stop keyboard keys from sticking in?

Naw i keed, not my system. I'm too much of a neat freak to let my stuff get in that state


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;12075687*
> /thread
> 
> @ OP - your computer isn't much dirty at all, it's all preference though of course.


You do realize you can be killed from the voltages stored in a PSU? Its not worth opening them to clean them... just use an air compressor and blow out all you can.


----------



## rmp459

i keep my rig very dust free like take it to the air compressor once every 2 weeks or so,

but i cleaned out my dads i7 930 rig / reapply tim the other day after it had been like 6 months or more....

his dark knight cooler was literally a cakeof dust between the push fan and the heatsink... i looked at him like stunned and just laughed... prob was barely functioning as a passive cooler.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;12075940*
> My lovely TRUE


Did it snow inside your computer?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig;12077025*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my keyboard for good measure:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_f4fQVJ1rfSI/Swh-3D0bZ-I/AAAAAAAAAHc/EsE7To5yxX0/s1600/dirtyKeyboard.jpg
> 
> Anyone know how to stop keyboard keys from sticking in?
> 
> Naw i keed, not my system. I'm too much of a neat freak to let my stuff get in that state


>.< thats not your keyboard, you got that from google images.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=imghp&biw=1280&bih=933&q=dirty+keyboard&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12078278*
> >.< thats not your keyboard, you got that from google images.
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=imghp&biw=1280&bih=933&q=dirty+keyboard&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=


Owned


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12077337*
> You do realize you can be killed from the voltages stored in a PSU? Its not worth opening them to clean them... just use an air compressor and blow out all you can.


You do realize you have to touch the stuff inside for that to happen, right?

I open up my PSU when I clean it, much easier and the dust doesn't get trapped inside.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12077337*
> You do realize you can be killed from the voltages stored in a PSU? Its not worth opening them to clean them... just use an air compressor and blow out all you can.


If you discharge the caps you'll be fine. We open our PSU's up often for sleeving.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12078278*
> >.< thats not your keyboard, you got that from google images.
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=imghp&biw=1280&bih=933&q=dirty+keyboard&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=


Re check your quote. Note the "Naw i keed, not my system. I'm too much of a neat freak to let my stuff get in that state







".


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12076838*
> Oh right, do you have any pictures of inside of your case showing all the fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, bumping this at 3pm, brb


No I don´t have such pictures, but will take in the future...I finally finished(yesterday) everything around the case etc. and I am not really in mood to open it again(yeah, I am lazy too).


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12078620*
> No I don´t have such pictures, but will take in the future...I finally finished(yesterday) everything around the case etc. and I am not really in mood to open it again(yeah, I am lazy too).


Okay mate, no problem.
I'm really happy that this thread has reached 5 pages so far, lets hope that it will become as popular as the "post your desktop" thread.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I take pride in the fact that I don't have a picture to post in this thread


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3;12078951*
> I take pride in the fact that I don't have a picture to post in this thread


lols, even if its not dusty, still worth posting your fans, every little helps.


----------



## Jras

Since I changed out my old Antec 900 for a CM 690II, I dont really get much dust anymore. The 900 used to act like a vaccum, id have to clean it at least twice a month.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;12079091*
> Since I changed out my old Antec 900 for a CM 690II, I dont really get much dust anymore. The 900 used to act like a vaccum, id have to clean it at least twice a month.


Just like my case :')

heres a power supply I just opened up for the heck of it:


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;12079091*
> Since I changed out my old Antec 900 for a CM 690II, I dont really get much dust anymore. The 900 used to act like a vaccum, id have to clean it at least twice a month.


Same here. Thats why I put A/C filters on the intakes. Now I do them every 2 months.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;12079175*
> Same here. Thats why I put A/C filters on the intakes. Now I do them every 2 months.


I clean my case every ~3months, keeps the spiders away


----------



## AMD_King

This us what I got.

Noticed temps starting to increase a few degrees. Fans looked clean but when I removed em this is what I had ha.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12079593*
> This us what I got.
> 
> Noticed temps starting to increase a few degrees. Fans looked clean but when I removed em this is what I had ha.


:' )
That's quite a small heatsink though.
Stock cooler I'm guessing?
they're good at collecting dust, as my Intel cooler decides it will eat as much dust as possible. lol


----------



## Jaromir

Reading this topic made me check my PC aswell (havent cleaned it for some time now)
heres the results of my antec mini









front dust filters do their job fine

















some of those fine pieces of dust get through though









and after puting those filters under water we can actually see vents now


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12079632*
> :' )
> That's quite a small heatsink though.
> Stock cooler I'm guessing?
> they're good at collecting dust, as my Intel cooler decides it will eat as much dust as possible. lol


Haha. Thats actually the tk frio with the intake side 120mm fan off.


----------



## BKsMassive

i cleaned my mums computer yesterday! never been opened sense it was bought and it's 7 years old now.

i swear it had at least one inch of dust in the bottom. swear on my life!
the only reason why i opened it was the PSU fan had stopped spinning because of all the dust in it. and when i opened it up i also saw the GPU fan was clogged and didn't move xD


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;12080238*
> Reading this topic made me check my PC aswell (havent cleaned it for some time now)
> heres the results of my antec mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front dust filters do their job fine
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9642/20110120203026108.jpg
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8827/20110120203055913.jpg
> 
> some of those fine pieces of dust get through though
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1535/20110120205218291.jpg
> 
> and after puting those filters under water we can actually see vents now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/237/20110120203604796.jpg


Dont them dust filters reduce airflow from the fans?
Very will done to your dust filters though, your system is nearly spotless!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;12080442*
> i cleaned my mums computer yesterday! never been opened sense it was bought and it's 7 years old now.
> 
> i swear it had at least one inch of dust in the bottom. swear on my life!
> the only reason why i opened it was the PSU fan had stopped spinning because of all the dust in it. and when i opened it up i also saw the GPU fan was clogged and didn't move xD


Shoulve took pics









feel sorry for the system temp's though..

Edit: ill bump tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jaromir

i guess it reduces it a little, not as much as grilled doors infront of them (thats why theres a stripe dust pattern on the filters) ...but those doors make it less noisy and i dont mind sacrificing a little airflow for less dust in the case +those filters are really easy to take off and wash under water


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;12083370*
> i guess it reduces it a little, not as much as grilled doors infront of them (thats why theres a stripe dust pattern on the filters) ...but those doors make it less noisy and i dont mind sacrificing a little airflow for less dust in the case +those filters are really easy to take off and wash under water


ive never owned dust filters before, ive never had a case that supports them. lol


----------



## bluebunny

not spectacular. but heres my radiator after 8 months of use


----------



## z0so

This needs a sister thread on how to locate and replace the air filter in your home/apt/box that you live in....


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0so;12086847*
> This needs a sister thread on how to locate and replace the air filter in your home/apt/box that you live in....


I agree, but since I do not own any air filters I cannot create such a thread.

bump.


----------



## jdcrispe95

bump


----------



## jdcrispe95

more dust?


----------



## thrasherht

I totally wish i would have taken a picture of my neighbors computer when i opened it like 5 years ago, and my GFs computer when i opened it a few months ago.

my neighbors computer was literally a half inch of dust on everything. and my GFs was almost as bad.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12090516*
> I totally wish i would have taken a picture of my neighbors computer when i opened it like 5 years ago, and my GFs computer when i opened it a few months ago.
> 
> my neighbors computer was literally a half inch of dust on everything. and my GFs was almost as bad.


Aww damn, any comps I clean I will take pics and post here for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## JorundJ

Haha, love this thread, I'll make a contribution next time I'm cleaning.


----------



## PCSarge

whats dust? i never have any o.o

you know you have too much airflow when dust has no time to settle









EDIT: ill be nice and post my pc anyways :O


----------



## ez12a

too bad i work for a large city so i see tons of dust all the time...makes me clean my computer regularly.


----------



## gammite

this thread has me itching.


----------



## m1tch

Here is a pic of the heatsink I just cleaned out on a MSI cube rig just given to me, dropped the temps by 20C after it was cleaned! Its a push pull heatsink due to the space restriction, I was actually amazed that any air/dust got in lol

Location of heatsink tunnel:

Exhast side:









Intake side (covered by a GFX card







):









Card removed to show intake










Heatsink dust....


----------



## thrasherht

ouch.


----------



## Johnny Guitar

have you people heard of dust filters?


----------



## Willanhanyard




----------



## Diminished

I have to use an air compressor on my computers every 2 - 3 months. I live in riverside, ca and its the dustiest place on earth.

Wow that is some dusty stuff.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kal777;12075566*
> lol, i never get much dust at all. im a neat freak when it comes to things ive spent alot of money on. but i have personally seen a computer easily 100 times more dusty than that and here is the worst part. it hadnt been used for a year, and cockroaches decided to make it a home. so when it got opened hundreds of cockroaches ran everywhere.


great...now I know I am gonna use my rig everyday. So I was cleaning my filter today and I dropped it...all the dust went all over...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard;12090781*
> http://blog.savel.org/stuff/20070618a.jpg


please use pictures that you have taken yourself, hence the name "Post *your* dust".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1tch;12090707*
> Here is a pic of the heatsink I just cleaned out on a MSI cube rig just given to me, dropped the temps by 20C after it was cleaned! Its a push pull heatsink due to the space restriction, I was actually amazed that any air/dust got in lol
> 
> Location of heatsink tunnel:
> 
> Exhast side:
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l49/m1tch_2006/CIMG0083.jpg
> 
> Intake side (covered by a GFX card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l49/m1tch_2006/CIMG0084.jpg
> 
> Card removed to show intake
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l49/m1tch_2006/CIMG0086.jpg
> 
> Heatsink dust....
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l49/m1tch_2006/CIMG0091.jpg


Jesus christ!







why the heck would you let your GFX card block ventilation for for your CPU cooling, I dislike small machines, I prefer a nice massive case, not so sure about the amount of wires my PSU has, it completely blocks airflow to the HDD's.

Thanks to all the people who have contributed so far!


----------



## thrasherht

I think I just realized why companies don't install dust filters in their computers, or recommend cleaning them. They want them to die so that you buy another one.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12094640*
> I think I just realized why companies don't install dust filters in their computers, or recommend cleaning them. They want them to die so that you buy another one.


a bit off topic:
Yup, and all this mumbo jumbo about the xbox being a family entertainment system is to prevent the xbox getting RROD.
movies = less CPU usage = less heat
games = high CPU usage = alot of heat = RROD.

anyways back onto the topic, i am going to buy some 80mm air filters for my fans in a couple of days, along with a cold cathode.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12094714*
> a bit off topic:
> Yup, and all this mumbo jumbo about the xbox being a family entertainment system is to prevent the xbox getting RROD.
> movies = less CPU usage = less heat
> games = high CPU usage = alot of heat = RROD.
> 
> anyways back onto the topic, i am going to buy some 80mm air filters for my fans in a couple of days, along with a cold cathode.


HEHE, back off topic.

I have the arcade xbox 360, with a hard drive, and I have never had Red ring.
I have opened it up and removed most of the metal fan grills to reduce restriction and I also added some pieces of cardboard to force air to travel the full length of the heatsinks before being sucked into the shroud.
Microsoft could have done a few things to allow much better air flow, but chose to not do it.
The new xbox doesn't have the red ring issue because of the new GCPU design. GPU and CPU on the same die.

But I think many of the people that get the red rings have their Xbox's standing up, which covers the major air inlet. Mine always lays down.

Back on topic, slightly. The xbox is also a dust magnet.


----------



## TehStranger?

http://img59.imageshack.us/f/watthefrak.jpg/

this is NOT my comp


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12094778*
> HEHE, back off topic.
> 
> I have the arcade xbox 360, with a hard drive, and I have never had Red ring.
> I have opened it up and removed most of the metal fan grills to reduce restriction and I also added some pieces of cardboard to force air to travel the full length of the heatsinks before being sucked into the shroud.
> Microsoft could have done a few things to allow much better air flow, but chose to not do it.
> The new xbox doesn't have the red ring issue because of the new GCPU design. GPU and CPU on the same die.
> 
> But I think many of the people that get the red rings have their Xbox's standing up, which covers the major air inlet. Mine always lays down.
> 
> Back on topic, slightly. *The xbox is also a dust magnet.*


lols I agree, Xbox is dust magnet, (off topic) I only had my premium for 2months before it got RROD, then i chucked in the bin, 3hours later I realised i couldve sent it off and got another for free.

anyways, no more xbox talk lol.
thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;12094835*
> http://img59.imageshack.us/f/watthefrak.jpg/
> 
> this is NOT my comp


seen that 1 already.








got any more?









I want to see dust until im sneezing blood


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I have 4 delta FFB fans in my system
I have to clean it weekly
and thats with dust filters (pc in a dusty/moldy basement )


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;12094896*
> I have 4 delta FFB fans in my system
> I have to clean it weekly
> and thats with dust filters (pc in a dusty/moldy basement )


PICS PLEASE!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12094907*
> There's already a thread for this.


that's a competition to see who has the must dust, this is just dust in general, no competition here.
just for fun.


----------



## H-man

I haven't dusted my parents' rig in 6 months.
Still alive. (the filter on the front catches the dust meh thinks.)
Wrath is full of dust.
The necromancer is dust free because it is at school.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot;12095028*
> I haven't dusted my parents' rig in 6 months.
> Still alive. (the filter on the front catches the dust meh thinks.)
> Wrath is full of dust.
> The necromancer is dust free because it is at school.


any pics?

P.s. sleepy times now, its 2:11am.
Goodnight OCN. Lots of love.


----------



## Projectil3

My Power Supply that I cleaned out not too long ago -

















I know that opening the PSU can be dangerous, I'm a certified technician and I wasn't exactly touching all the capacitors. LoL, everyone usually gets so mad at me about opening PSU's on OCN. The power that the capacitor's store are one of the first things we discussed in school.


----------



## reaper~

^ Eww.. I wish I hadn't seen that. lol You win by far.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12094924*
> PICS PLEASE!


I just cleaned it out the other day
I'll let it go for a while and post it


----------



## jdcrispe95

why the hell is my thread been moved to this thread!
















move it back, wth you didnt even ask me?!


----------



## DeadMau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12099448*
> why the hell is my thread been moved to this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> move it back, wth you didnt even ask me?!


lol

because there were two threads on dust they merged and this was made first.


----------



## jdcrispe95

well thats still unacceptable. I should think that they wouldve atleast send me a email telling me that my thread was going to be moved into another person's thread. thats not fair.







this has really annoyed me.


----------



## luchog

I don't have pictures (wish I did); but I worked on a friend's computer a while back, and the thing was practically made of dust. There was literally a solid mat composed of equal parts dust and cat hair on every single intake/airflow surface, with the thickness ranging from 1 to 5mm.

She called me over to work on it because it was running slow and overheating. Go figure.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

this thread is gross


----------



## Tw34k

Oh lawd

You people should be ashamed of yourselves lol

I found that a cheap, soft paintbrush really helps clean dust fom parts when simply pressurized air isn't enough to do the trick.


----------



## Dr.X

watch out for static the brush hairs rubbing can cause it.


----------



## thrasherht

I WIN.


----------



## animal0307

I gotta remember to take pictures when I clean out the computers at the shop next time... A metal shop is no place for a computer.


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12077337*
> You do realize you can be killed from the voltages stored in a PSU? Its not worth opening them to clean them... just use an air compressor and blow out all you can.


LOL. I unplug AC power cord, then press power button for discharging caps, and then I open the PSU(pc is on test bench). I usually submerge them in 70% v/v alcohol and clean them with a soft brush. That's because I have A LOT of repeaters/servers on outdoors, and those are low quality PSUs, so I clean them up with alcohol and regrease fans.

Then with some cotton I filter the dirty alcohol and put it back in a bottle. I have a lot of Delta 100 to 200W PSUs, and a lot of cheap "Omega" ones. Never have been given a shock.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12170406*
> this thread is gross


yeah, it's a thread dedicated for dust fetishists, so go figure. any more dust pics?


----------



## Chuckclc

Came across these pics on another site. Quite gross. Im sure its stuff like this that spawn the question, "_why does my pc shutdown by itself a few minutes after I turn it on and start using it?. Dammit! Its a piece of crap! Whats wrong with these things_!"





































My Favorite:


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

this thread literally gave me the chills


----------



## ILX




----------



## BradleyW

wow, this thread is brilliant!


----------



## quadx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;12202962*
> I WIN.
> 
> x
> x


Ya, that is more like it.

I have seen worse when I used to work for a small tech shop.

I'm sure more people will up pics similar to what I've seen.


----------



## 222Panther222

Here's mines

My poor ps3









The dirtiest my pc has been..





































Don't worry it was a long time ago, now it's clean and shiny








(Still lack of cable management, can't really do it in a case like this..)


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*










Don't have a better pic because after seeing this one I cleaned my PC but look at the power supply. Maybe tomorrow Ill open up my sis's pc that's been running for 4 years under a bunch of her junk.










I Cannot believe you treated your HAF like that


----------



## Princess Garnet

This is from a PSU I gave to my brother, so this wasn't from my use, but as I got it back now (I gave him a newer PC for Christmas), it's technically mine now. He's a big smoker, and sometimes has friends over (who also smoke), and has a small room and usually keeps his window closed, so it got pretty bad. This is the result after about a year or a year and a half or so.























































My own PC never gets as bad. The longest I went without fully detailing my PC is about six months, but even then I opened it up and cleaned the essentials out good enough during that period. Last time I detailed my PC, here was the worst of it. Keep in mind it's the worse of it and exaggerated by the flash in some.












































































































































































That was my Spring cleaning.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


This is from a PSU I gave to my brother, so this wasn't from my use, but as I got it back now (I gave him a newer PC for Christmas), it's technically mine now. He's a big smoker, and sometimes has friends over (who also smoke), and has a small room and usually keeps his window closed, so it got pretty bad. This is the result after about a year or a year and a half or so.


My wife used to be a heavy smoker, as did her ex. Their computer was not only about twice as bad as that inside; but the entire outside had turned a dark brownish-yellow colour (one of the old standard beige-box cases). Kinda glad I don't have pics of it; it was so nasty.


----------



## Liighthead

lol i dont quite get how peoples computers get so dam dusty


----------



## Lost-boi

My PC never gets that bad. It helps that I have a huge air cleaner in the same room that runs just about 24/7 cleaning the air.
I think I hit up my rads and fans about once every few months.


----------



## Razultull

Scroll of resurrection?


----------



## eskamobob1

i literally found this thread 2 hours after i finished ridding all of my old computers of all dust







... and i had one that was so bad i had to entirely take apart the heat sink and use bent paper clips to push the dust out because it wouldn't even move with a can of compressed air


----------



## RileyD

Ahhh this thread makes me cringe. Soon as I get any dust that I can see in my case, I completely clean it out.


----------



## InerTia*

Ha. I blew out my Aunt and Uncles computer a couple months back and the entire garage was a blizzard. Ahhh windows 95..


----------



## InerTia*

Bump







I want to see this keep going


----------



## Gh0$t

The Horror


----------



## wheelz

mother of god!! How is that graphics card still working?


----------



## Scars Unseen

I don't know about dust, but my wife got called to go fix a computer at the local Chili's (we're on a military base) and when she opened up the case, hundreds of roaches started pouring out of it. They had to close the restaurant for a while.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scars Unseen;13454997*
> I don't know about dust, but my wife got called to go fix a computer at the local Chili's (we're on a military base) and when she opened up the case, hundreds of roaches started pouring out of it. They had to close the restaurant for a while.


Lol... I went to go clean my friends comp and there was a mouse sitting on the GPU staring at me


----------



## Scars Unseen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Lol... I went to go clean my friends comp and there was a mouse sitting on the GPU staring at me










This is why I use trackballs.


----------



## Epitope

You can really tell the smokers from the non smokers. Fluffy gray dust vs nasty cached on brown tar dust... If the 2nd hand smoke does that to the dust just imagine what your lungs look like...


----------



## Crabid

Oh man if only I had pics of it....

After I dismantled my thermaltake tai chi for the first time and pulled the rad off the wall, I thought that there was a dust filter on the rad, but it was actually about 3-5mm of solid dust, to the point that I could take it out as a square


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabid*


Oh man if only I had pics of it....

After I dismantled my thermaltake tai chi for the first time and pulled the rad off the wall, I thought that there was a dust filter on the rad, but it was actually about 3-5mm of solid dust, to the point that I could take it out as a square


Pics would have def been nice.


----------



## sexybastard

here is a pic from 2007 when I was rockin an E6300 and a Zalman 9500.


----------



## Projectil3

There are more photos to come of this carnage


----------



## Projectil3

There was even dust on the CPU!! THE CPU! FCOL!!


----------



## bfe_vern

^Are those pics from a shop PC?


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;13498459*
> ^Are those pics from a shop PC?


Yes it was from an Acer Aspire - AMD Dual Core, 1GB DDR2-800 RAM, 250GB SATA2 Hard Drive, etc etc.

It was a clients of mine, they were wondering why the computer was always "going blank and turning off" hehehehe


----------



## CiX

LOL I like this thread









Too bad I forgot to take a picture when I remove my front panel







, Lot's of dust at the front grill, the Elite 335 dust filter fail


----------



## ehume

A long-neglected Dell.










A mere month of dust. There were no intake fans - thought the dust would settle out - but the dust still got in.


----------



## Pentium-David

Celeron laptop. The girl was wondering why her laptop continuously shut down....Before I cleaned it, it idled at 70C and under load got around 92C...
After cleaning, 35C idle, 50C load....



Pentium 3 Dell...Poor thing lol



I have more pics, I just need to get them off my camera


----------



## Pentium-David

I want to see some more dusty as hell computers lol


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*


I want to see some more dusty as hell computers lol


Yeah definately!


----------



## cullano

I don't know when this was last cleaned, was my friends cousins build that I traded a xbox elite and a few hundred for, Didn't look inside it for 10 months and this happened


























and ya, that's right, BFG decided 1 sticker wasn't good enough







(destickered it after noticing the plastic is slightly transparent...

anyways, giving this old build to my sister after I'm done borrowing the 8800gt and the psu in my new one... Will post pics of it later (her room is wayyyy dustier than mine and there is no chance she will clean it)


----------



## Pentium-David

Sweet, I wanna see it lol. And that looks like a pretty good computer. Always good to see BFG graphics cards still being used, I wished they were still around


----------



## cullano

oh man, for what it is it is a fantastic card and it will probably be around for a long time.. only complaint (minor) It's just a little bit on the loud side.


----------



## Pentium-David

Yeah, those types of fans are kinda loud but not too bad. I'm used to it...Every computer I've used as my main rig is loud, I like to fall asleep to the sound of a computer running lol


----------



## granno21

My friend had an old dell P4 that just had the one back panel fan and a shroud around the cpu to draw the air.

I pulled square of dust/lint off that was exactly like pulling the lint out of a dryer vent. It was over half and inch thick and so compacted it didn`t fall apart.

Somehow the computer still ran just fine. I wish I took a pick, but this was before iphones


----------



## Starbomba

Cleaning out my old sister's PC. Old E6400 at stock, Intel mobo, blah blah blah.. Was having several random BSOD's and shutdowns out of the blue even on just Chrome. Not even light could go past that heatsink











Sad thing i forgot, or was too ewwed by the rest to take a photo, but i think that speaks for itself


----------



## Pentium-David

Holy hell! That poor computer!


----------



## ducrider

Ok Here's my entry.This is my wifes rig.I swapped it to her so I could use the Motherboard in hers instead of the one that was in the benching rig.That was about 3 months ago.I thought I blew it out when I swapped them around.I guess I did not.Well here it is.ENJOY.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pentium-David

What kind of proc was that thing on?


----------



## fg2chase

Oh this so motivates me to break down my webserver and clean it! lol this should be cool!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my keyboard for good measure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to stop keyboard keys from sticking in?
> Naw i keed, not my system. I'm too much of a neat freak to let my stuff get in that state


where can i get one of those custom made ashtrays?


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Oh this so motivates me to break down my webserver and clean it! lol this should be cool!


Now i'm really curious lol


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I WIN.


i have never seen dust like that. it looks like grey hair. what is that


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3*
> 
> There was even dust on the CPU!! THE CPU! FCOL!!


that looks more like dirt/soil. Where do you keep your cpu? in a barn?


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> i have never seen dust like that. it looks like grey hair. what is that


looks like dog hair.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> i have never seen dust like that. it looks like grey hair. what is that
> 
> 
> 
> looks like dog hair.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a friend's computer. She called me up to ask for help with it, because it kept overheating and shutting down. When I cracked it open, nearly every surface -- not just the fan intakes, but nearly the entire interior -- was covered with a 1/8" mat of dust and cat hair (she had 3 cats in a small 1br apartment). Cleaned that out, and it worked fine. I wish I had thought to get pictures of it; 'cause that's the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Zerodameaon

I think people in this thread need to change their HVAC filters.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*


lol


----------



## Liighthead

just proably 3 weeks ago a friend said his computer keept shutting off when he plays games for to long..
said ohk guess its over heating.. can you see inside?
he then told me he wasnt allowed to >.< ( im to far away to just open it up n check lol )

anyway he ended up buying another prebuilt computer ( bout $2g.. worth like $800 if built it lol )
but i brought it off him had a e8600 and a like 9500gt..
but yes it was packed with dust.. i blew it all out.. and now its inside







was mothers xmas prezzie from me haha not bad for $50 plus shipping so worked out like $80..
his parents were just going to throw it out the front untill i said ill give ya $50 and pay for postage lol


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead*
> 
> just proably 3 weeks ago a friend said his computer keept shutting off when he plays games for to long..
> said ohk guess its over heating.. can you see inside?
> he then told me he wasnt allowed to >.< ( im to far away to just open it up n check lol )
> anyway he ended up buying another prebuilt computer ( bout $2g.. worth like $800 if built it lol )
> but i brought it off him had a e8600 and a like 9500gt..
> but yes it was packed with dust.. i blew it all out.. and now its inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was mothers xmas prezzie from me haha not bad for $50 plus shipping so worked out like $80..
> his parents were just going to throw it out the front untill i said ill give ya $50 and pay for postage lol


Thats the stupidity that keeps humans from advancing.


----------



## Pentium-David

Found more...... Here is a poor Core 2 Duo 1.86GHz system. Hard drive died. Computer had 29,000 powered on hours, had never been cleaned before. I'll try and find some more pics later







Delta PSU Before:


After cleaning it, the efficiency actually went up 2%


And here is a S478 Pentium 4 machine's PSU, never cleaned....unless I save it


----------



## GoldenBulletXD

Opened my brothers dell dimension
that has not been opened in 6 years. Lets just say no man should have to witness that.


----------



## K404

A contribution from me: the state of GPUs I receive via Ebay frequently upsets me.


----------



## Pentium-David

What card is that? kinda looks like my EVGA 8600GT


----------



## MiyukiChan

This threads gives me the creepers, do you guys ever clean your room?


----------



## djriful

I just puke all over for the first time discovering this thread.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3*
> 
> There was even dust on the CPU!! THE CPU! FCOL!!


To be honest... that looks like it might have come straight from where I work :|


----------



## djriful

Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.


----------



## gashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.


What the mother of god.... its a mouse! Why did you have kill mickey


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the mother of god.... its a mouse! Why did you have kill mickey
Click to expand...

Big mouse. Kitten?


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.


Oh my god, eeew!


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.


H-h-how?!?!









I feel like I need to sneeze just looking at that pic


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> H-h-how?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I need to sneeze just looking at that pic


The mice/rat tail probably got caught into the fan.

Disgusting


----------



## K404

My latest:



















The dust had the same texture as sponge cake.


----------



## sinnerg

Here's my old Thermaltake copper heatpipe heatsink after I neglected it for quite some time in my old rig. Amazingly this machine never overheated. This is what damp winter air and several pets lend to my air quality.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Here's my old Thermaltake copper heatpipe heatsink after I neglected it for quite some time in my old rig. Amazingly this machine never overheated. This is what damp winter air and several pets lend to my air quality.


And what kind of pets do you keep in Capetown? We have birds that produce exactly this kind of dust. Do your aardvarks do the same?


----------



## sinnerg

No aardvarks that I've seen. Apparently have someone who is making good money removing these guys from the neighbourhood twice a week:










It's my German Shepherd that's the dusty one. That and Cape Town gets pretty windy so things get dusty.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> The dust had the same texture as sponge cake.


Texture determined by touch test or taste test?


----------



## 2thAche

Here is the PC I built my dad, before:



And 2 years later:




There were spiders living in the bottom and dead carcasses from them. No air could go through that Zalman heatsink. The GPU fan could barely turn and was making a noise which is why he brought it over. I'm surprised the thing could run!


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> My latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dust had the same texture as sponge cake.


What card is that?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Here's my old Thermaltake copper heatpipe heatsink after I neglected it for quite some time in my old rig. Amazingly this machine never overheated. This is what damp winter air and several pets lend to my air quality.


What CPU was under that thing???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Here is the PC I built my dad, before:
> And 2 years later:
> 
> 
> There were spiders living in the bottom and dead carcasses from them. No air could go through that Zalman heatsink. The GPU fan could barely turn and was making a noise which is why he brought it over. I'm surprised the thing could run!


Specs?


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> What CPU was under that thing???


AMD AthlonXP 3200+ Barton core.


----------



## ramicio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS*
> 
> You do realize you can be killed from the voltages stored in a PSU? Its not worth opening them to clean them... just use an air compressor and blow out all you can.


There is a drain resistor on the A/C input. Wait until the LED and your mother board goes out. The time it takes you to take apart a PSU drains anything lethal. It's not like he took out the PCB and was touching those solder points and traces. He just took off the cover to get dust out of there.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> Specs?


Q6600 @ 3.0 (stock VCore) on P45 (Bloodiron) w/ 2x2GB 1066.


----------



## lostmage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I WIN.


Is that asbestos or a cat...?


----------



## ehume

Meow


----------



## K404




----------



## solsamurai

Wow. This thread is crazy dirty.







If it hasn't been mentioned already there should be a link to this thread for awesome dusting power!


----------



## ASUSfreak

These are not mine







but here goes: (I posted this already on other thread)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1135596/new-thermalright-fan-ty-150/100#post_17082784


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> These are not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here goes: (I posted this already on other thread)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1135596/new-thermalright-fan-ty-150/100#post_17082784


They u-u-u-u-gly.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Excually it's kinda funny







who the hell take pictures of this, one might think. Am I such a freak, I even start taking photo's of dusty hardware???!!!

Then again, it seems I'm not the only one


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Excually it's kinda funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell take pictures of this, one might think. Am I such a freak, I even start taking photo's of dusty hardware???!!!
> 
> Then again, it seems I'm not the only one


Of course not. We all like dirty things. Especially those of us who were little boys, however old we grow.


----------



## djriful




----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something stuck at the fan... I'm not saying it.


WOW! verry funny


----------



## Malo

I found this pic and thought it would be a great contribution to your thread


----------



## ehume

Why is it that the Dells get the dustiest of them all?


----------



## Artikbot

You guys DON'T want to see my main sig rig.

It's been there for a year and a month, never opened, not a single dust filter.

I'll crack it open next month or so, in time for a watercooling loop cleanup/rebuild, and to install some dust filters.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> You guys DON'T want to see my main sig rig.
> 
> It's been there for a year and a month, never opened, not a single dust filter.
> 
> I'll crack it open next month or so, in time for a watercooling loop cleanup/rebuild, and to install some dust filters.


And you will, of course, take pictures and post them.


----------



## Ashura

My Old Core2Duo Rig


----------



## Eeyore888

I'm going to go shower now. I feel dirty from reading this thread.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Why is it that the Dells get the dustiest of them all?


Because the best part in them is there supper powerful fan? and most dell owns stickem under the desk and forget about them.


----------



## CritiqalError

My friend's pc when we first opened it after 2 years.
[My First post







]


----------



## ivanlabrie

Holy Mother of God!









Are those cobwebs there!?


----------



## CritiqalError

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Holy Mother of God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those cobwebs there!?


Yes sir! Those are cobwebs.


----------



## daguardian

Wow nice first post CritiqalError









Has to be the pic yet!


----------



## Noskcaj

next weekend i will try and beat you all. i work at computer recycling centre and some of the PCs we get are ridiculous


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not any of my computers, but the sister in-laws, she has given direct permission for me to own the photo's.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Why is it that the Dells get the dustiest of them all?


Most OEMs tend have cases with negative pressure - usually just 3 fans, 1 on the stock CPU cooler, 1 on the PSU, and the only case fan being an exhaust fan to the rear of the case.


----------



## nepToon

"My Graphics card runs so hot"

Let me take a look at it....


----------



## DJEndet

My mothers PC pretty much died yesterday. Brought it over for me to fix it. Turns out the HDD died but to be honest, I'm surprised the damn thing is barely alive..

Let me represent the worst PC cleaning I have ever had to do and I truly hope it stays as the worst one!



^That's not ONLY dust but it's also urine and feces from Chinchillas.



^CPU cooler was covered in multiple layers (yes, separate layers) of dust



^I spent literally 5 minutes blowing air from every hole and nook to that GPU outside our apartment, the dust just never ended and had to open it up to clean it.. It had full blocks of dust inside it.



^The HDD which turned out to be faulty. Not that bad, she said she "cleaned" it "2 months ago" but I'm guessing she vacuumed the HDD bay only.

*BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!*

Didn't take pictures as I was too busy holding my puke and covering my face BUT the grand prize of this clean up was this: The case had MOLD growing inside. That's right, 2 different types of mold growing beneath the dust and on top of the PSU.. Luckily, none of the hardware was damaged. Had to clean up the whole thing with a bit more than just compressed air so a nice "hazardous clean up" in the end.


----------



## Slinkey123

Good lord! ^ thats pretty bad.. Confused as to why your mum has a GTX 260/280 though?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*
> 
> Good lord! ^ thats pretty bad.. Confused as to why your mum has a GTX 260/280 though?


When she got that PC built she wanted to be able to game, which she actually does to this date, so the store sold her a GTX260. Kinda hope she decided to scrap that PC so I can get some spare parts out of it :3 Always wanted a PhysX card to my rig


----------



## nepToon

Holy *****. How did the chinchilla feces get inside the case? My worst cleaning experience was my uncles pc cause hes a heavy smoker (im talking 2 packs a day). The sticky smoke residues had to be brushed off heavily. But mold and feces is another level man. My condolences... do u have an after pic?


----------



## Bold Eagle

DJEndt hope your buiding your mum's next PC and making sure it is a filter lined case, which is what I do for the missus otherwise it creates more work.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Holy *****. How did the chinchilla feces get inside the case? My worst cleaning experience was my uncles pc cause hes a heavy smoker (im talking 2 packs a day). The sticky smoke residues had to be brushed off heavily. But mold and feces is another level man. My condolences... do u have an after pic?


The door of the case has a massive grill to "increase airflow" and the grill is pretty loosely holed so stuff get in, rather easily. Don't have an after pic unfortunately, after cleaning the whole thing I got way too tired to bother with anything but dragging it to the closet for the next day for installation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> DJEndt hope your buiding your mum's next PC and making sure it is a filter lined case, which is what I do for the missus otherwise it creates more work.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CritiqalError*
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's pc when we first opened it after 2 years.
> [My First post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I gagged on that one, and I'm not easily disgusted. Good job


----------



## BWAS1000

AWW DAMMIT. I cleaned out my laptop recently and while it didn't have more dust than a vacuum cleaner, it had a layer of dust on the heatsink so thick I thought it was a rubber spacer.


----------



## ginger_nuts

My nephew came to me saying "My computer seems to be running slow and beeps at me at times"





I found it idling at 60 degrees Celsius, so about 25min later + some minor cable management


----------



## nepToon

What are the temps now ginger? Youre a good uncle


----------



## ginger_nuts

Should also note it is an AMD Phenom II x4 955.

It now idles at 30 degrees Celsius and the GPU has dropped from 50 idle to 30 idle


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> whats dust? i never have any o.o
> 
> you know you have too much airflow when dust has no time to settle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ill be nice and post my pc anyways :O


theres a you know you have too much airflow thread. Have you posted in it?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just built a new computer to give to my in-laws... they've been using this shuttle PC MSI ITX PC I gave them about 8 years ago... and it has kept working, with no fires, no overheating - and they were perfectly fine with it - but I couldn't take it any longer. I think they might notice a difference however... new system is an 1155 i3 with 128GB SSD and 4GB of RAM (and all intakes covered with dust filters so this won't happen again):

At least the outside was dusted occasionally...

The PSU not so much. Let's look inside this...

Don't know how this didn't short something or overheat...

That's a RED MB PCB... or at least it _was_ at one point in time!


I'll have to clean and pull this... I'm not sure whether this is a Northwood or Prescott CPU... if it's Prescott it's extra amazing that it didn't overheat or catch fire.


----------



## lushadonggo

should check out my filter and Silver Arrow. I totally know, from past systems, that this club, I will have an instant IN in!


----------



## nepToon




----------



## ginger_nuts

Resurrection.


----------

